# radius for arnold 5635



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

howdy hey. ive been searching for the smallest radius my arnold 5635 can run on. i cant seem to find any information on this . i dont know what you call them but it has 6 wheels 3 in front and 3 in rear 6 x6 hahah ive had my lil n gauge setup for a month now and got this engine . it runs fine by its self but when i atach a car to it in one curve it (the car ) jumps rail and its because of the body of the engine. radius is just too tight for the engine. where does one find out just how much a radius these engines can be run on with cars( rolloing stock )hehehe im learning slowly.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A good thumb rule is 2.5x the length of the car or loco in question is an absolute minimum, but the best way is to do exactly what you're doing and experiment.

Manufacturer's claims for what a loco or car can use are often wrong or misleading.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

CTValleyRR said:


> A good thumb rule is 2.5x the length of the car or loco in question is an absolute minimum, but the best way is to do exactly what you're doing and experiment.
> 
> Manufacturer's claims for what a loco or car can use are often wrong or misleading.


yes but this gets very costly fast hahahahaha.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Model railroading, like RC aircraft, full size aircraft simulator building, and many others are not inexpensive hobbies.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Manufacturer's claims for what a loco or car can use are often wrong or misleading.


Strangely, one of mine stopped being bothered by the 10"R inner spur on my layout. I accidentally routed it down there and was surprised it didn't come off the rails as soon as it hit that first bit.

All of my operating locomotives (I have one awaiting a decoder) are able to handle that 10"R spur, but only one is listed as being able to by the manufacturer.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> Model railroading, like RC aircraft, full size aircraft simulator building, and many others are not inexpensive hobbies.


i find rc air craft much easier than n scale trains. ive a bunch of air craft started in gas but now all electric some real fast an a couple real slow fliers. some just down right lighting speed.


----------

